# المنتديات الأسرية > مالذ وطاب في فن الاطباق >  >  مسابقه + اعضاء= تقيم

## دمعة طفله يتيمه

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيــــــــم
اللهم صلِ على محمد وآل محمد
مسائكم.صباحكم 
نور فاطمة الزهراء عليها السلام

مسابقتنا اليوم هــــــــي...
مسابقه اشهى طبق
تقريبا هي زي مسابقه احلى صوره في منتدى
الصور لـــ قمردنياي

طبعا اني اطلب صوره طبق
وانتوا عليكم تجبوها وبعدين نسوي تصويت
والي يفوز له تقيم

بس مايزيد عدد المشركين عن 5 في كل مره

انتظر تفاعلكم 
ان شاءالله تعجبكم الفكره
لااا تفشلوني عااااد
باشوف التفاعل وبعدين بانزل اول طلب
موفقين لكل خير وصلاح

تحياتي لكم/دمعة طفله يتيمه

----------


## عنيده

مرحبا ..

فكره حلوووه الصراحه .. 

نتظر الطلب و التفاااعل .. 

يعطيج ربي الف عافيه .. 

و اسجل حضوري بين مواضيعك المميزه .. 

الى الامامــ دومااا 

موفقه

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

اهلييين عنيده 
الظاهر مافيه تفاعل
مافيه الا انتي غناتييي
مشكوره على الطله الحلوه 
موفقه لكل خير

----------


## آهات حنونه

*فكــرة كثيير حلــوة*

*يالله بنتظااار اول طلب,,,,وانشاء الله تلاقي التفاعل المطلوب*

*موفقة لكــل خيير*

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

تسلمييين غناتي بحور
لاخلا ولاعدم من طلتك الحلـــوه
موفقه لكل خير

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

اول طلب هو
:

:

:

:

:
السلطه اليونانيه
موفقين لكل خير

----------


## وردة الكميليا

*حسب إلي فهمته أنو نجيب الصورة يعني ما نصورها* 
*صح؟؟*

----------


## ward roza <3

هذي الصورة 





*<<<<<< هدية نص لجميع الاعضاء ونص لـ (دمعة)*

----------


## Habit Roman

وأنا معكم

تفضلوااا

----------


## قمر دنياي

مسابقة جدآآآ رووعه <<<أكييد مدام مثل مسابقتي ههه
ونبي كل الاعضاء يتفاعلو 

دموعه 
اني باحط في توقيعي اعلان عن مساابقتك 
لانها مره حلوه ومداام فيها تقيم الكل بيجي 
عاادي ولا لا؟

----------


## وردة الكميليا

*هلا كيفكون*
*هذي مشاركتي*



*إنشاء الله تعجبكم..*

----------


## ليلاس

مسااااابقة كثيييييير حلوة

و ان شاء الله أكون من المتابعييييييين و المشااااااااركييييييييين

يعطييييييك العاااااااافية دمعة على مجهووودك الراااائع

----------


## عنيده



----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

ورده/اييي نفس الي فهمتيه غناتي 
حب آل محمد/مشكوره غناتي على الطله الحلوه
حبه رمان/تسلمين غناتي على التواصل الرااائع
قمر دنياي/تسلميييين غناتي والله يعطيك على قد نينك لاخلا ولاعدم من طيبه قلبك
ليلاس/مشكوره غناتي على الطله الحلوه
عنيده/متابعه موفقه غاليتي

لاخلا ولاعدم منكم
يتم الان التصويت
موفقين لكل خير

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

الف مبــــــــروك فوز قمر دنياي

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

الطلب الحين هو....

كبسة دجاج

----------


## عنيده



----------


## قمر دنياي



----------


## البسمة الحمراء

مرحبا ..... كيفكم 

شفت المسابقة ومرررررررررة عجبتني 


وحبيت أشارك 


وهاذي كبستي  :amuse:

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

عنيده
قمر دنياي
البسمة الحمراء
موفقين غناتي ... باقي 2 بس
في الانتظار

----------


## حساسه بزياده

بصراحه توني أشوف الموضوع>>نايمه ولا أدري عن شي
حابه أشترك وياكم
بس بصراحه عندي صوره من شغلي قلبا وقالبا
من أيام رمضان >>ينعاد عليكم

ينفع اشترك بها؟؟؟>>يالله موتردوني

----------


## ليلاس

مرـاااااـااااااحب ..}


هذي مشاركتي

ان شاء الله تعجبكم

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

اهلييين حبايبي 
حساسه
ليلاس
مشكورين على التواصل الحلو
موفقين جميعا

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

الطلب الحين هو....







ورق عنب

----------


## قمر دنياي

طلب حلووو

----------


## مجنونة وحلوة

مرحبا ..... كيفكم 

شفت المسابقة ومرررررررررة عجبتني 


وحبيت أشارك 
 وهذا الطلب..ورق عنب..اممممم

 اتمنى ان تعجبكم...~
..~تحياتي~..
..ْ~مجنونة وحلوة~ْ..

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

قمر دنياي
مجنونه وحلوه
يسلمـــــوا غناتي 
صور حلـــوه
موفقين لكل خير وصلاح
باقي 3 اعضاء ويتم التصويت

----------


## Habit Roman

مبرووك للفائزين

تحياتي

----------


## همس الصمت

صباح الخيرات
كل مرة اقول بشارك معاكم بس لما ادخل
يكون الطلب خلاص انتهى
بس يالله زين هالمرة لحقت
وراح احط الكم ورق عنب
من تحت دياتي ..


إن شاء الله ينال على إعجباكم ..
موفقين لكل خير ..

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

تسلمين هموس غناتي على المشاركه
طبق حلو ولذيذه اممممم
موفقه لكل خير
باقي عضو بس وبعدين التصويت

----------


## عنيده

_برووحه خاطري في ورق عنب .._ 

_و لا يفوتكم قلت هالمره ما بشارك بخلي باقي الاعضاء يشاركون بس نصيبي جت ع اخر صوره .._ 

__

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

تسلمين حبيبتي عنيده على المشاركه
لاخلا ولاعدم منك
موفقه

----------


## ليلاس

الف الف مبروووووووك غلاي هموووووووووس فوزك


في انتظاااااااار الطبق القااااااادم

يعطيييييييكم العااااااااااافية

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

*طلب اليوم هو*



*ايس كريم*

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

*ويــــــــــــن الاعضاء....؟*

----------


## ليلاس

اممممم

طلب رووووووعة

و يشرفني تكون صورتي الأولى في موضوعك






ان شاء الله تعجبكم

----------


## قمر دنياي

ليييييييش ماتنحط الصوره ؟؟؟ 
احاول اني احطها لاكن ماتنحط

----------


## حساسه بزياده

يالله يابنات نمبى نشوف الآيسكريم 
موتبع آيسكريمات كان جبت ليي وحده

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

السلام عليكم 
فكرة حلوة دموعة يعطيك العافية 
ممكن شارك؟؟؟؟ 

ليها صورتي بس.... متى بيأذن؟؟؟<<

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

مو راضي يحط الصورة 

اهئ اهئ

----------


## ليلاس

صورتي ما طلعت

رح ابدلها

----------


## حساسه بزياده

دموع : وينـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــش ؟؟؟؟!!
سلامات؟
عسى المانع خير...

وينكم يالأعضاء؟؟ وين الصور؟؟
مافي غير ليلاس جابت صورتين  :nuts: !!>>أكيد جنونها الإيسكريم :bleh:

----------


## ليلاس

ننتظركم يا أعضاااااااء

----------


## أموله

هـآيوو

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

ليلاس
قمردنياي
حساسه
أيلول
اموله
ياهلاااا فيكم
كل عام وانتوا بخير وايامكم سعيده
يلا وين الباقي...
موفقين

----------


## عفاف الهدى

وهذا ايسكريمي

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

ياهلااا غناتي عفاف يسلمـــوا على التواصل الطيب
باقي صورتين بس
ويــن الاعضاء...؟

----------


## همس الصمت

صباح الخيرات دموع
وهذا الايسكريم تبعي
 
 
بالتوفيق للجميع ..

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

اهلين وسهلين هموس
تسلمين على المشاركه غناتي
باقي بس صوره وبعدين التصويت...
موفقين

----------


## ايات الروح

هذا ايسكريمي


ان شاء الله يعجبكم

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

ايات الروح 
تسلمين غناتي على المشاركه الحلوه
لاخلا ولاعدم منك

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

طلـب اليوم هو....

كيكه الشوكولاته

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

.... ليش مافيه ولاصوره ...؟
وين الاعضاء...؟

----------


## عنيده

*صباح الخير و الورد و النور  و الحلو  ..* 

*اصبحنا و اصبح الملك لله ..* 


**



*موفقين ..*

----------


## ليلاس

*تسلمي حبيبتي ع الطلب.}*


*جااااااااري البحث*

----------


## ليلاس

*يا رب تعجبكم.}*

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

*يسلمـــوا على التواصل الرااااائع*
*باقي 3 صور*
*موفقين لكل خير وصلاح*

----------


## Habit Roman

تفضلي

----------


## Malamh Cute

صبآح الورد =) ..

آمم صورتي مقبووله ؟؟  :bleh: 

دوورت وآجد ومآلقيت شي حبيته ،، بس هآلطلب آعشقه عشقاً مو طبيعي وعفر مره اشتهيت آروح البحرين بس 

عشآن آحلي  :nuts: 

عمومآ صورتي =) 

(( كيكه شوكولآته وآيس كريم آثنين في وآحد ولذيذين بعد  :toung: 





 

تحيآتي ،،

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

*ويــــــــــن باقي الاعضاء... يلا ابغى نشاط من جديد*

----------


## البسمة الحمراء

مرآآآآآآآحب بناااااات 

هاذي كيكتي

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

*باقي صورتيــــن فقط*
*يلا يااعضاء ابغى حماس اكثر من قبل...*

----------


## Sweet Magic

مرحبا 

مساء الشوكلاتها للجميع 




سلامي وودي لك

----------


## * Red Rose *

مرحبا

الف شكر على المسابقة الرائعة

وتفضلوا

[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

* يسلمـــــــــوا غناتي على هيك تفاعل*
*لاخلا ولاعدم منكم*
*موفقين*

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

*الطلب الجديد هو...*



*بيتزا*

----------


## حساسه بزياده

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم
اول الواصلين
عجبني الطلب >>إلا قولي عندش الصور :toung: 
وقلت لازم أشارك وياكم
 :hopemy: 



من تحت دياتي
 :durnk:

----------


## Sweet Magic

سلامي وودي لك

----------


## همس الصمت

وهذي صورتي
ومن صنع ايديا وحياة عنيا  :toung: 



بالتوفيق للجميع ..

----------


## البسمة الحمراء

مرآآآآآآآآحب 
كيفكم بنات 
هاذي بيتزتي

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

*مشكـــورين غناتي على التفاعل الرااائع*
*باقي صوره وحده بس ونزل التصويت*
*موفقين لكل خير*

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

*. يلا ويــن باقي الاعضاء...؟*
*باقي صوره بــس...*

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

*باقي صوره خلاص باخدها انــي...*

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

*الطلب الجديد هو...*

*فاهيتا*

----------


## عنيده

السلاام ..



موفقين ..

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

*ياهلااا غناتي عنيده وعليكم السلام*
*مشكوره حبيبتي على هذا الحماس* 
*لاخلا ولاعدم*

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

*وين باقي الاعضاء هااااا...؟*

----------


## البسمة الحمراء

مرآآآآآآآآآآآحب 

وهاذي الفاهيتا

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

*البسمة الحمراء*
*ياهلااا فيش غناتـي*
*يلا باقي 3 صور... وين الحماس...؟*
*موفقين يارب*

----------


## ليلاس

* هلا ..دمعهـ ..~*

----------


## البسمة الحمراء

وينكم بناااااات 

جبت فاهيتا بشكل ثاني وبعدها يبقى وحدة بس يلا وين الحمااااس

----------


## ايات الروح

فاهيتا


 :niceday:

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

*الـف شكر ليكم غناتي*
*باقي صوره وحده بس...*

----------


## آهات حنونه

هاي الفاهيتا...واول مشاركه الي معاكم

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

تسلمين غناتي بحور
موفقه لكل خير

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

طلب اليوم هو....

كشري

----------


## ليلاس

*جاري البحث ..*

*يسلمووا ..}*

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

ويــــنكم مافيه ولااااا صوره!!!

----------


## ليلاس

*مشاركتي ..}*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*مرحباا* 
*اول مره اشاارك في هالمسابقه* 
*والصووره من بيتنااا* 
*اتمنى تعجبكم ،*

**

*الله يعطيكِ العافيه دمووعه*
*وموفقه لكل خير*
*تحياتي*

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

ليلاس
شذى
يسلمـــــوا غناتي 
موفقين لكل خير

يلا باقي 3 صور...

----------


## أموله

هلـأأ.. 
~

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

يسلموا اموله على المشاركه
يلا باقي صورتين وين الحماس راح...؟

----------


## البسمة الحمراء

مرآآآآآآآآآحب

----------


## ليلاس

* بـــــالانتظــار ..*

----------


## قمر دنياي



----------

